# Park Car Views



## Marbleski (Oct 17, 2022)

After reading about the buffer car attached to the end of Park Car I could not help but look at my video clips and Park Car photos from May.

This is what I found. I joined the videos and photos into this 2 minute video. 

Here is the video link.


----------



## west point (Oct 18, 2022)

Lot of real wildeness running. Both pole line for whatever reason and commercial power for activation of signals and what not.
Saw mixture of concrete and wood ties.


----------

